# Problem bei Teamspeak Server



## wingman (18. August 2004)

Hallo

Immer wenn ich den Teamspeack Server will starten kommt das *Error starting daemon. Aborted* 

Wo liegt das Problem

Gruss DAve


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. August 2004)

Ich kenne den Teamspeakserver nicht, aber mit Erfahrung mit vielen Linux-Daemons würde ich mal vermuten das es zu 99% an einer fehlerhaften Konfiguration liegt


----------



## Arne Buchwald (20. August 2004)

wingman: Meine Glaskugel ist zur Zeit in Reparatur -> Logs posten.


----------



## hepa (26. August 2004)

Oder es kann daran liegen, dass du nicht genug Prozesse hast. Bei VServern oder Shells wird dies meist begrenzt.
ps. LOOOL GLASKUGEL.. der Spruch is geil


----------



## ihop (26. August 2004)

naja ich hatte auch mal den Teamspeek Server oben!
soweit ich noch weis musst den ordner unter /home kopieren
und erm Starten

Wichtig ist auch das du die Firewall Kofigurierst den beim server is es so 
das er unteranderem auch auf UDP läuft und daher das bei yast nur TCP ports eingetragen werden musst unter /etc/sysconfig/networt (oder so) gehen und in der datei direk die ports eintragen

und dann sollte er  Funktionieren  

greez ihop


----------

